# XD or XDM; .357 or .40? First Gun



## bigdawgfoxx (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey guys glad to be a part of the forum! I am a 21 year old college student at Texas A&M University in College Station, TX. I have the ability to get either of these guns at a really good price.

I can get the XD for $330 and the XDM for $450. Since it is my first gun, I believe I will really like either one, the only thing making me think I want the XDM is the 4 extra rounds per clip. I plan on keeping this gun for a long long time, so the extra $120 seems worth it now. Agreed?

Also, I've always wanted it in .40, but my friend recommended the .357 SIG. I believe the XDM doesn't come in this caliber, so it wouldn't be an issue, but if I purchase the XD, it would. 

What do yall think? Thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

JMO I own and carry a XD-40 , and am very satisfied with my choice , as for the 357sig in my area ammo is more expensive and not as readily available. if three more rounds is a asset than a extra magazine with 12 more rounds for my XD-40 is even better.tumbleweed


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here. :smt023

I would buy XDM because of many of the differences between the two guns - including adjustible back strap - barrel etc.

Here's a picture of my XDM










I love the way it shoots.

As for the caliber of your first gun - I would suggest getting a 9mm - then the 40 cal and last .357.

A 9 mm is easier to shoot for most shooters.

9 mm ammo is more available and cost anywhere from 25 to 40% cheaper in most places.

.40 can be found in most places, .357 is hard to find in most places.

That's jiust my .02 - good luck with getting the gun you want.

Show us some pictures when you buy it.

:smt1099


----------



## bigdawgfoxx (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I honestly think for the extra money its worth it to get the XDM. I calculated it again and its only an extra $90. Can't beat a brand new XDM .40 for $430


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Would recommend 9mm.
Ammo prices for 40SW and 357sig are normally twice what 9mm goes for here where I live.
You can buy inexpensive range rounds and shoot for a long time. And then you can load your pistol with Winchester Ranger SXTs for CCW or Corbon DPX http://www.dakotaammo.net/Self-Defense-DPX/9mm-Luger-Plus-P-115gr-Self-Defense-DPX/DPX09115-20/200/Product
Or +P or +P+ hollow points for that 40SW punch.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Would also go with 9mm as it is half the price of .40 and 357 sig. where I'm from.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

bigdawgfoxx 

Where are you buying a new XDM for $450 ?:smt023

I've been to a lot of gun shows and I've never seen them that low.

:smt1099


----------



## bigdawgfoxx (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in Texas and the 9mm and .40 ammo are not that much different in price, so thats not a huge factor to me. Something about the 9mm just doens't do it for me, I feel like I need at least a .40. I guess its just an amatuer macho man thing lol. I've shot my friends .40 glock a few times and liked it quiet a bit. As far as the price, my friends uncle is a small dealer and could get some special deal somehow. Not real sure on the specifics.


----------



## airtractorfan (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess it depends what you want and expect to use the pistol for. After some research and handling several different pistols I chose the 357SIG XD Tactical Model which comes in a 5" barrel length as my primary sidearm..I like the ballistic performance of the 357 SIG over the 9MM and 40S&W.This pistol would suffice as a last resort backup if encountering dangerous game such as wild feral pigs.I would not want a 9MM as my primary sidearm when taking on a wild pig.Having said that I like the 9MM very much for conceal carry such as the Kel-Tec or Kahr.
Several State Police Agencies such as Texas-Oklahoma-Tennessee use the 357 SIG with very good results.
Double Tap and Buffalo Bore make ammo that matches the 357mag revolver cartridge ballistics in the 125JHP category.
As mentioned in a previous posting the ammo is more expensive but not hard to find in metro areas like Tulsa. I can buy the ammo at WalMart or Academy off the shelf or stock up on ammo with an internet order

.http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=79


----------

